
Coronavirus: China reports 14,840 new cases, 242 new deaths - jacobjuul
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobile.twitter.com&#x2F;BNODesk&#x2F;status&#x2F;1227741314911031296
======
sohkamyung
For context, the sudden jump is due to a change in the reporting criteria [1]:

> BEIJING: China's Hubei province on Thursday (Feb 13) reported a sharp rise
> in confirmed coronavirus cases and a surge in the death toll after the
> adoption of new methodology for diagnosis, health officials said.

> The death toll leapt by a record 242, more than double the prior provincial
> daily record of 103 set on Monday, while the number of new cases soared by
> 14,840 - also a daily record - to a total of 48,206 cases.

> Health officials in the province, the epicentre of the epidemic, said they
> had started including people diagnosed using the new methods from Thursday.
> Excluding cases confirmed using the new methods, the number of new cases
> rose by only 1,508, the official data showed.

[1] [https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/wuhan-virus-
hubei-...](https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/wuhan-virus-hubei-new-
cases-covid-19-coronavirus-new-method-12429726)

